

Songkick (YC summer 07) adds a round to the tune of $1.1M - wumi
http://venturebeat.com/2008/06/24/songkick-adds-a-round-to-the-tune-of-11m/

======
babul
This is great to hear, and just the begining for Songkick I'm sure. Ian and
Pete are both very nice guys. Well done!

It is really good Ian and Pete organise YCombinator style hacker meets in
London. There needs to be more things like this on this side of the pond.

~~~
babul
the "this side of the pond" being UK not US. Sorry if that was unclear.

------
jamescoops
so are songkick moving to US?

~~~
ian
we're still based in LDN but consider NYC our second home

